# Replacement pump for vertex alpha 200



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

LF replacement pump for vertex alpha 200. Does anyone know where i can find this?









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Look for MaxFlo pond pumps. Same Askoll motorblock but not sure if it's the 1350 or the 2000 series that you need.

IIRC, BA used to carry those pond pumps and the last one I got was from NAFB. Take the skimmer pump with you to match the size.

You may have to drill the holes on the motorblock a bit larger to accomodate the Ti screws.

HTH


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

wtac said:


> Look for MaxFlo pond pumps. Same Askoll motorblock but not sure if it's the 1350 or the 2000 series that you need.
> 
> IIRC, BA used to carry those pond pumps and the last one I got was from NAFB. Take the skimmer pump with you to match the size.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. Do you know if the venturi parts will fit on to it or will i need to modify those as well?

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It will all fit. IIRC, you may have to yank out and swop the nipple thingee in the bottom of the impeller well so that the shaft fits. Been awhile since I had to do the swop as Askoll had a run of bad motorblocks.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

If you email us through the website we can get you a replacement 

Cheers


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

BIGSHOW said:


> If you email us through the website we can get you a replacement
> 
> Cheers


Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

I had the same problem when my block went. A replacement is north of 500 bucks.

I got my replacement Laguna 1350 I think from Pets and Ponds. Works like a charm


----------

